# A LITTLE HERE AND A LITTLE THERE



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Our modular layout, The Door Hollow Shortline, has a short Gn15 run that goes from the mine head to the ore tipple. There has been a makeshift loco pulling a couple of ore cars back and forth. A little free time and a shot of inspiration got me going on this little guy. The power unit was chosen, a Bachmann On30 trolley block. A photo of a similarly shaped critter set the tone and work began. The white is, of course, is styrene and the "engine" came from a Mack truck model. I don't know where the side frames came from but they add weight and look good under the sides.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez all I am seeing on my PC is a sliver of each pic, had to go to my smartphone to see the whole images, man I really starting to dislike my home PC. 

Nice! looks like a 'Simplex' type critter, they were common on 600m gauge lines in Europe and 2 ft gauge in Britain.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking loco


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats really nice Bob.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 23 Aug 2012 07:36 PM 

The finished unit came out rather well for a totally freelanced, plan as you go project.
You can say that again. Very nice Bob.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous as usual Bob!! But then we expect nothing less of you!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob a great looking little work engine. It has a lot of charater.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

So what's up with not beening able to see only a sliver of the pics. I have to go to different computer in order to see them never had this before.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob BTW great looking engine


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

What's the 1/4 mile time on this bad boy? That's great! Love these little locos! 

dale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, so the sliver effect isnt just on my cheesy PC?


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great work as usual Bob! Now this gives me an idea!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding any troubles in viewing the images, it is most likely that the browser you are using doesn't support the format that the pictures were encoded in. In this case that is "*data:image/jpeg;base64*" and no that is not your standard .jpg format.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Rather than struggle with the usual process offered by the website I thought I'd try something different. I placed the pictures in a folder on the desktop using Picassa. I then opened the folder with whatever MS 7 uses to show the pictures. Then I did what I've done for years to put pictures into my emails, simply drag them into the text area. I was surprised that it worked and I left spaces and added the text and then clicked submit". If I can do something else in the future to not complicate the process let me know. 

Incidentally, as we looked at the pictures, my loving wife and I agreed that the driver wasn't dressed properly for the job and that the cab hid him in a dark cabinet. I removed the top of the cab from the bottom of the windows up and am building a roof supported by four 1/16 inch rods. It's not ready for pictures and when it is.........well, who knows what they might look like on some computers........or if I can't insert them at all. We'll see.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob, 
Where did the 'wire mesh' around the fan come from. 
Is it styrene too? 
Great piece of modelling. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 24 Aug 2012 08:09 PM 
Regarding any troubles in viewing the images, it is most likely that the browser you are using doesn't support the format that the pictures were encoded in. In this case that is "*data:image/jpeg;base64*" and no that is not your standard .jpg format.








Guess that why our I E-8 not see what other see. We have the thin line on all three of out puters. Tk's Steve for the Info. [/b]


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I figured out how to put the photos into this using the approved method. I've been told that newer 64 watchacallets computers didn't have a problem with the other pics. Time for a trip to Fry's, Vic.


A little rebuilding and here is the "new" critter;








Fresh air environment for old Gus.








Old Gus has a comfortable seat now


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Bob, 

I am running a 32 bit machine, and I didn't have any problems reading them. 

Nice build, and re-build. I like the second rendition better . 

Bob C.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

"Bring out the comfy chair!"  
I like that open cab, it fits with the look of the engine.


----------

